# Orc Warriors Regiment Price



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi

I have a small query. For ever and ever, there hs always been 19 boyz a box, in the warhammr fantasy orc regiment.Looking to add a load more boyz to da waaagh I head over to theonline store I have found that now, the are selling 10 of them for the exact same price of 18 POUNDS. What? This makes large mobs f boyz extremely expensive, and you used to get double this amount for the same price. is there a mistake?

I have also checked about 5 discount sites(gfg, totalwargamer) and thtey re not stocking them. I have not been tomy local gw so II cant check...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes unfortunately that is correct, same with the Empire State Troopers box £15.50 for 10!


----------



## Exergy (Jun 12, 2012)

19 orc warriors?

There originally were 20 when they had the metal bits to make the command models.
Then they came up with that command sprue that had 3 orcs on it. 

The original sprue had 4 orcs so I dont know how they get to the number 10...


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't bought the box set, but I think it will probably be 11 Orcs in the set - ie two boyz frames of four Orcs each and the command frame. Of course, you can't then arm all 11 as normal Orc Boyz - you only have 8 normal boyz, so I reckon the description of their being 10 boyz with an option of equipping some as command models is misleading and breaches consumer laws. If someone checked the precise contents of the box they could report them to trading standards.

GW do also sell the Boyz frame separately, but it doesn't appear to come with shields or possibly even bases.


----------

